# IRW VASE



## barry richardson (Mar 4, 2014)

Just got the last finish on this today. Indian Rosewood (dalbergia sissoo) It's called Sissoo tree around here. This is my third one in this style, and it gets a little easier each time, (but not much) a lot of work with a die grinder and rasps. about 15" tall and 11"wide. The finish is shelac, then a couple of coats of spray lacquer. It is pretty shiny, I will probably knock it down some when the lacquer cures.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 4, 2014)

Like a rosebud, awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 4, 2014)

WOWOWOW my heart skipped a beat when I saw this !!! Phenomenal !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 4, 2014)

Spectacular, Barry. Your work is off the charts!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 4, 2014)

That's a beauty, Barry! That form with the elongated spout is begging for a handle on some future form.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 4, 2014)

OHH MMMYYYY GOOOOOOOSHHHHH. THAT IS GORGEOUS. Awesome! Definitely one of my favorite finished pieces I've seen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2014)

Barry That is VERY VERY nice- I love the use of the sap-heart wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 4, 2014)

I need the WOW! Button again. A true work of art. Spectacular.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't even know what to say about that Vase, Barry, other than, WOW! Seriously, it's awesome. My wife loved it too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## simihacker (Mar 4, 2014)

That is really something!!!
Love that
Great job
WOW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2014)

I've tried to find the words to express how I feel about it but they all come up short. Amazing is the best I can do. Amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 4, 2014)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 4, 2014)

We need the WOW! Button. 3 people in a row said it. Wow! Barry, you are a master of your craft. I just keep looking again and again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 4, 2014)

Barry you have created yet another masterpiece.  I couldn't find the WOW or the WOW!!! buttons.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice! Very nice! Nicest vase i have seen. You got artistic talent.
Did i mention its nice?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 5, 2014)

Okay, I think I've got this form figured out... You take some wood, soften it and flatten it out (rolled, like dough), then you carefully wrap it around in the shape of a vase. You almost even go the grain to match up perfectly. I'm wondering what kind of form you wrap the sheet wood around...maybe a balloon? 

Obviously, I'm joking, but seriously, that is what it looks like you did! To me anyway... Which is what I love about this (these) piece(s). I simply love to play on form that makes one think that the wood was formed or bent or mysteriously morphed. You really pulled this one off. And knowing (as a turner), that lathes don't create uneven shapes, the rim being so outweighed on one side really puts the period on the end of the sentence (for the illusion). Fantastic job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments and feedback everyone.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 5, 2014)

DKMD said:


> That's a beauty, Barry! That form with the elongated spout is begging for a handle on some future form.


Thanks for the suggestion Doc, I might try that sometime, I have trouble with attachment points on curved surfaces though, trying to get them to mate up gives me fits...


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Mar 5, 2014)

Barry, as a fellow turner, I have to say that I look at some of your work and can't even imagine how you accomplish the shapes you come up with. You are in a class all your own, and I bet I'm not the only one that wishes they could learn a few things from you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Mar 5, 2014)

That is a knockout piece! Totally cool organic look the way the transitions fold together!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 5, 2014)

Barry - Phenomenal just doesn't cut it. That is a beauty. Creative as hell and very well executed. I'm in awe!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 5, 2014)

unreal barry frickin unreal. a true master craftsman

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 5, 2014)

Way, way, Cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2014)

I am always excited when I see you have posted something new as I know it is going to be something very nice. This time was no different, another beautiful piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

